
The Room Where the Internet Was Born - ghosh
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2015/11/where-was-the-internet-born/413221/?single_page=true
======
dang
Also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7357708](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7357708).

------
puppetmaster3
I expected to see a picture of Al Gore.

